# High cost of WEDDING does not make it good



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

when you see the money some people spend on their wedding it makes one ask why ,

I was looking at this Les plus chères robes de mariée des stars - Investing Magazine FR 
and all I could think was the bad value most got as I can't see the cost in most Except Paris Hiltons sister THAT DRESS LOOKS EXTRA and 70k for them seems good when you know the money they have behine them , but others spending silly money on a dress that looks like it was made in a back street dress makers .

I am A STRONG BELIVER ON PEOPLE CAN SPEND THEIR MONEY AS THEY THINK FIT 
but one when you see all these brides that live in public eye and know the cheating that has happened after the big day it shows that spending high it no garantee that the marrage will last , 

but at least most of these can bear the high cost , some may have used their or the status of the man their to wed to get sponcership , but there are some groups that spend money they don't have and don't have a house to live in


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Marriage duration is inversely associated with spending on the engagement ring and wedding ceremony

I think this is correlation more than causation but I do think it is a good indicator. The same things that would motivate you to spend a lot on a ring and wedding would cause problems in a relationship as well.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Well, 44 years ago we bought a $4.50 ring for me in La Jolla, CA and a similar ring for my wife to be, took two friends with us to elope to Carmel Highlands Inn to wed. After we wed, we bought a more durable ring from a kiosk at Fisherman's Wharf in San Francisco for $8.50.

We would have liked to be wed on the Sydney Harbor cruise as her family is in Australia, but our budgets would not allow that. Having a wedding in SoCal where we lived would have been rough as my family doesn't do limits and that would have been too much.

My family was not happy that we'd eloped and insisted on a reception. That was on their dime at a family residence.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

my favorite weddings have been backyard weddings. Small cost for the church, courthouse, or other legal venue.
Catered in the backyard, provide a home made arbor or not, and even better or get the family to contribute food, drinks, entertainment. 

My relatives in Mexico are into lavish extravagant expensive weddings. Those are nice too, but give me a backyard wedding over anything else.

I love simple backyard weddings.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I joined this forum I was engaged but I broke off the engagement a couple of months before the nuptials. 
At that stage I had spent around three hundred and fifty grand on the wedding.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

jorgegene said:


> my favorite weddings have been backyard weddings. Small cost for the church, courthouse, or other legal venue.
> Catered in the backyard, provide a home made arbor or not, and even better or get the family to contribute food, drinks, entertainment.
> 
> My relatives in Mexico are into lavish extravagant expensive weddings. Those are nice too, but give me a backyard wedding over anything else.
> ...


I agree. We had a beautiful wedding for our daughter centered around the pergola I built in one corner of our yard. I carried the wedding dress train in one large church wedding and was an usher in a best friend's large Catholic wedding. 

Meh. 

Our wedding in the small chapel at Carmel Highlands Inn and the backyard wedding would be my preference.


----------

